# Will thUGA have more arrests or wins this season?



## troutman34 (May 20, 2009)

Since football is creeping around the corner, I thought it was time to get things going around here again.  There hasn't been many topics that have brought out the best in us in awhile.  This should get us started.

I vote more arrests!


----------



## foxdawg (May 20, 2009)

*arrest*

i'll tell you what, when you see uga with a player on the field that has already been arrested with about 100lbs of weed then talk to me, but until then go back to the joke by the coke.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 20, 2009)

The Star Tekkies only got a few more months to yuck it up...then it is going to get very ugly come the end of November.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 20, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> The Star Tekkies only got a few more months to yuck it up...then it is going to get very ugly come the end of November.



yep... UGA got better by losing 3 of their 4 best players and Tech somehow got worse returning 19/22 starters with another year with the option. 

11/29/08 was no fluke.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (May 20, 2009)

foxdawg said:


> i'll tell you what, when you see uga with a player on the field that has already been arrested with about 100lbs of weed then talk to me, but until then go back to the joke by the coke.


  =


----------



## troutman34 (May 20, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> yep... UGA got better by losing 3 of their 4 best players and Tech somehow got worse returning 19/22 starters with another year with the option.
> 
> 11/29/08 was no fluke.



Doc, give them another year and another LOSS to understand.  They should get it then!


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 20, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> Doc, give them another year and another LOSS to understand.  They should get it then!



Ya'll didn't get it after 7....


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (May 20, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Ya'll didn't get it after 7....



In all fairness, some got it after 3... just needed an AD with a pair to make the changes needed.  Now everything is as it should be.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 20, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> In all fairness, some got it after 3... just needed an AD with a pair to make the changes needed.  Now everything is as it should be.



We'll see if that holds true


----------



## 00Beau (May 20, 2009)

I think they are going to arrest the mascot, they found out his girlfriend in the other thread was just a puppy!!!!!!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 20, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Ya'll didn't get it after 7....



Yep.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 20, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Ya'll didn't get it after 7....



oh yes we did... that's why Chan was canned and we hired The Man.  Just didn't fire Chan early enough.

awesome poetry aside, the rivalry will be a rivalry again because the coaching is on the same plane again after a long time.  I mean, when have both UGA and GT had really good coaches at the same time?

Richt, until last year had faced only Chan.  O'Leary faced nothing but Donnan.  Goff was no great coach, but he went 5-2 against GT, most of which was against Bill Lewis.  Bobby Ross did coach against Dooley those first few years but the cupboard was bare after Curry left.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 20, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> oh yes we did... that's why Chan was canned and we hired The Man.  Just didn't fire Chan early enough.
> 
> awesome poetry aside, the rivalry will be a rivalry again because the coaching is on the same plane again after a long time.  I mean, when have both UGA and GT had really good coaches at the same time?
> 
> Richt, until last year had faced only Chan.  O'Leary faced nothing but Donnan.  Goff was no great coach, but he went 5-2 against GT, most of which was against Bill Lewis.  Bobby Ross did coach against Dooley those first few years but the cupboard was bare after Curry left.



That's respectable


----------



## Danuwoa (May 20, 2009)

Pretty good post by Doc.  It makes sense.

More arrests?  How should I know?  I can't see into the future and niether can any of you.  I hope not but I'm not crazy enough to guarantee that it's not going to happen.  Personally I hope some of those "true student athletes", those good little boys, those North Avenue nancey boys get arrested.  That should silence the clucking from the Tech hen house a little bit.

As for not getting it after seven, some did, some didn't.  There were some among us who sport the pee yellow that acted like Tech had the seven game winning streak the entire time.  They did this while calling _us_ unrealistic.  You gotta love Techie logic.  That superior education that they supposedly get sure doesn't seem to make some of them any smarter.

I think the question here should have been, will PJ finally buy himself a bra?  Or a bro.  That little butterball needs to go the way of Mike Golic and get acquainted with the Neutra System.

You wanted it Trout.  And I'm just getting started.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 20, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I think the question here should have been, will PJ finally buy himself a bra?  Or a bro.  That little butterball needs to go the way of Mike Golic and get acquainted with the Neutra System.
> 
> You wanted it Trout.  And I'm just getting started.



So CPJ has bigger balls and bigger boobs than Richt.  Fair enough.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 20, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> So CPJ has bigger balls and bigger boobs than Richt.  Fair enough.



Couldn't tell you about that first thing so I'll take your word for it.  As Jay Hickman said though, dang if I woulda told that.

Kumbaya little bea.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 20, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Couldn't tell you about that first thing so I'll take your word for it.  As Jay Hickman said though, dang if I woulda told that.
> 
> Kumbaya little bea.



I don't know who Jay Hickman is, but if he said that, he was just stealing it from Lewis Grizzard.

I never really thought about it, but I guess you actually would have to be intimate with CMR to know if he had any balls because he sure doesn't show any on the field.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 20, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I don't know who Jay Hickman is, but if he said that, he was just stealing it from Lewis Grizzard.
> 
> I never really thought about it, but I guess you actually would have to be intimate with CMR to know if he had any balls because he sure doesn't show any on the field.



Hey captain, you are the one that wanted to go down that path not me.  You got men's unmentionables involved in this.  So I guess you'll just have to try and think of some clever way to back peddle out of it.  I'll have fun watching.  You said what you said though.  You flung that little nugget of crapolla and it stuck to you.  Now you gotta wear it.

I wouldn't know about anybody's junk.  I'll leave that to an expert like yourself.

BTW,  Grizzard was the man but Hickman was funnier.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 20, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hey captain, you are the one that wanted to go down that path not me.  You got men's unmentionables involved in this.  So I guess you'll just have to try and think of some clever way to back peddle out of it.  I'll have fun watching.  You said what you said though.  You flung that little nugget of crapolla and it stuck to you.  Now you gotta wear it.
> 
> I wouldn't know about anybody's junk.  I'll leave that to an expert like yourself.
> 
> BTW,  Grizzard was the man but Hickman was funnier.



no backpeddling here... I'll state for the record that its very obvious CPJ has more balls than CMR.

and if that's gay, then slap my behind and call me Adam Lambert.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 20, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> no backpeddling here... I'll state for the record that its very obvious CPJ has more balls than CMR.
> 
> and if that's gay, then slap my behind and call me Adam Lambert.



Wow.  You are still wanting to talk about people's junk and now you are trying to drag me into it with this stuff about wanting me to slap your behind.

NO THANK YOU.  I don't want any part of it.


----------



## 00Beau (May 20, 2009)




----------



## BlackSmoke (May 20, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> no backpeddling here... I'll state for the record that its very obvious CPJ has more balls than CMR.
> 
> and if that's gay, then slap my behind and call me Adam Lambert.



Just wondering Doc, but how is it obvious that he has more balls other than the fact that he took a gamble by coming to Tech. If that's what you are referring to, then yes sir you are correct. It takes one heck of a set to take on something like that!


----------



## tcward (May 20, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> yep... UGA got better by losing 3 of their 4 best players and Tech somehow got worse returning 19/22 starters with another year with the option.
> 
> 11/29/08 was no fluke.



When you beat somebody once every 7-8 years, it without a doubt a FLUKE!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (May 20, 2009)

I guess Tech is planning on UGA to have a TERRIBLE defense again this year HUH? Keep wishing NERDS!! I am looking forward to this "Beatdown in the Dump"more than usual. I hope it will shut y'all up but I doubt it.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (May 20, 2009)

Good one S.Ga Dawg. I think CPJ is trying to be the next Ralph Friedgen.


----------



## sleeze (May 20, 2009)

tcward said:


> When you beat somebody once every 7-8 years, it without a doubt a FLUKE!



HMMMM , interesting.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 20, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I guess Tech is planning on UGA to have a TERRIBLE defense again this year HUH? Keep wishing NERDS!! I am looking forward to this "Beatdown in the Dump"more than usual. I hope it will shut y'all up but I doubt it.



No they will harp on it for the next decade.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 20, 2009)

sleeze said:


> HMMMM , interesting.



Silly Gator!


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 20, 2009)

sleeze said:


> HMMMM , interesting.



Shut up Sleezy....


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (May 20, 2009)

sleeze said:


> HMMMM , interesting.



Was thinking the same thing you were


----------



## Jhunt (May 21, 2009)

sleeze said:


> HMMMM , interesting.




BINGO!!!   Open mouth, insert foot.


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2009)

If Tech sucks because they only win 1 game out of the last 7-8 games then I guess the Dawgs suck cause they can't beat Florida except once every 7-8 years


----------



## deerbandit (May 21, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> If Tech sucks because they only win 1 game out of the last 7-8 games then I guess the Dawgs suck cause they can't beat Florida except once every 7-8 years




If UGA sucks because they cant beat UF were does that put LSU since you lost to both of them last year?


----------



## troutman34 (May 21, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I guess Tech is planning on UGA to have a TERRIBLE defense again this year HUH? Keep wishing NERDS!! I am looking forward to this "Beatdown in the Dump"more than usual. I hope it will shut y'all up but I doubt it.



It obviously hasn't shut you up, Sugar.


----------



## MudDucker (May 21, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> The Star Tekkies only got a few more months to yuck it up...then it is going to get very ugly come the end of November.



Yep, the Dawgs are gonna start a new winning string against these pesky bugs and the crying will begin again.  It is really cruel to them that they win a game every blue moon.  It raises their expectations so high that it makes their crash to reality such a long drop.


----------



## MudDucker (May 21, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> If Tech sucks because they only win 1 game out of the last 7-8 games then I guess the Dawgs suck cause they can't beat Florida except once every 7-8 years



LSU just plain sucks.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 21, 2009)

tcward said:


> When you beat somebody once every 7-8 years, it without a doubt a FLUKE!



If Chan had beaten you once in 7 years it would have been a fluke.

But Paul Johnson will beat UGA on a regular basis, I'd bet money on it.

Can't wait to see that Red and Black run onto Grant Field this year.  The Tech offense is already so much better than it was last year its not even funny.


----------



## troutman34 (May 21, 2009)

thUGA's defense hopefully will be better this year.  That means Tech should only run for 399 yards this year.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 21, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> If Chan had beaten you once in 7 years it would have been a fluke.
> 
> *But Paul Johnson will beat UGA on a regular basis, I'd bet money on it.*
> 
> Can't wait to see that Red and Black run onto Grant Field this year.  *The Tech offense is already so much better than it was last year its not even funny*.



How much we talking there Huckleberry since you seem to be sooo confident??  Might want to let them chicks hatch before you start selling their eggs.... And what exactly is your "regular basis"?? If you are just talking more than once in 8 years, then I think it's probably a good bet for ya'll 

And your offense is better against which opponents????? The spring game?!?!?!  Where's my can of Raid....


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 21, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> The Tech offense is already so much better than it was last year its not even funny.




Gosh ya'll act as if Moses himself came down from the Mount with the Option Offense and gave it personally to CPJ.

Speaking of Moses, the Option Offense is just about as old as he is.  It can be beat easily if a defense will play option responsibility football and not get sucker punched by the play action pass.

No excuses from me though....UGA's defense was taken to the tool shed last year by those honey bees.  Hopefully they have stewed over that for the last year and come out and hit Tech in the mouth hard and repeately.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 21, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> How much we talking there Huckleberry since you seem to be sooo confident??  Might want to let them chicks hatch before you start selling their eggs.... And what exactly is your "regular basis"?? If you are just talking more than once in 8 years, then I think it's probably a good bet for ya'll



I honestly think when CPJ leaves Tech, whenever that may be, he'll have better than a .500 record against UGA.  I'll admit part of that is a mix of faith and blatant homerism but most of it is from my assessment of what kind of coach Paul Johnson is.

UGA is on a different level than GT in recruiting.  The staff is very good at it, they send a lot of kids to the NFL, and Athens is an attractive place.  GT is still a tough school to recruit to because of the narrow curriculum.  So I don't think CPJ is just going to turn UGA on its head and send them into some kind of spiral or anything.  They are too established for that and Richt, although I like to poke fun at him, is a very good coach.  However, I do believe that CPJ's system helps make up for any talent gap there is and he is as fiery a competitor as there is in the country.  I don't see the rivalry going on a ton of streaks like it has in the past (because of the equality of coaches that I mentioned up the page.)    

I don't really bet on such things, considering the payoff might not come for 20 years and I guarantee neither of us will be on this website in 20 years.


----------



## JD (May 21, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> no backpeddling here... I'll state for the record that its very obvious CPJ has more balls than CMR.
> 
> and if that's gay, then slap my behind and call me Adam Lambert.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 21, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Gosh ya'll act as if Moses himself came down from the Mount with the Option Offense and gave it personally to CPJ.
> 
> Speaking of Moses, the Option Offense is just about as old as he is.  It can be beat easily if a defense will play option responsibility football and not get sucker punched by the play action pass.
> 
> No excuses from me though....UGA's defense was taken to the tool shed last year by those honey bees.  Hopefully they have stewed over that for the last year and come out and hit Tech in the mouth hard and repeately.



I don't pretend he invented it, nor do I pretend its some new-fangled thing.  All I said was the team is running it much better than they ran it last year.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 21, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I honestly think when CPJ leaves Tech, whenever that may be, he'll have better than a .500 record against UGA.  I'll admit part of that is a mix of faith and blatant homerism but most of it is from my assessment of what kind of coach Paul Johnson is.
> 
> UGA is on a different level than GT in recruiting.  The staff is very good at it, they send a lot of kids to the NFL, and Athens is an attractive place.  GT is still a tough school to recruit to because of the narrow curriculum.  So I don't think CPJ is just going to turn UGA on its head and send them into some kind of spiral or anything.  They are too established for that and Richt, although I like to poke fun at him, is a very good coach.  However, I do believe that CPJ's system helps make up for any talent gap there is and he is as fiery a competitor as there is in the country.  I don't see the rivalry going on a ton of streaks like it has in the past (because of the equality of coaches that I mentioned up the page.)
> 
> I don't really bet on such things, considering the payoff might not come for 20 years and I guarantee neither of us will be on this website in 20 years.



Good answer. I agree that the coaching talent is much closer now, and that is a good basis for your argument. But will you still be high and mighty on CPJ if he fails to go .500 THIS season? I will give him all the credit of a decent season last year and a huge win over in state rival UGA. That alone is enough to validate him to 99% of the Tech faithful. But "what if" he doesnt back it up this year after so much praise has been given to him? Will you still be on the wagon? Tech doesnt have an extremely easy schedule this year, and I think it is very possible to have a 6-6 season for the honey bees, or even worse


----------



## kevina (May 21, 2009)

sleeze said:


> HMMMM , interesting.



You caught that one also?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 21, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I think it is very possible to have a 6-6 season for the honey bees, or even worse



you're insane. 

ok, I'll say more than that.  The schedule is not easy, but we do get our toughest games at home.

JSU - W
Clemson - W
@ Miami - W
UNC - tough game, could win could lose.
@ Miss St - W
@ FSU - toss-up
VT - toss-up
@ UVA - W
@ Vandy - W
Wake - W
@ Duke - W
UGA - toss-up

so if we lose all of our toughest games, I see 8-4.  But I don't think we'll lose all of those games, as 3 of the 4 are at home.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 21, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> you're insane.



I'm not arguing that  But it is for sure no cake walk and if you drop one or two early it could get ugly before the year ends. Nothing is for certain in CFB


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 21, 2009)

kevina said:


> You caught that one also?



kind of like Bama beating Auburn last year, right?


----------



## Jhunt (May 21, 2009)

What I've seen of the GT / UGA rivalry, seems when Tech wins, whether it be 1 out of 8, or three in a row as the end of the 90's were, it makes a great year for Tech's people.   When they lose, it's no big deal.   However, over in Athens, one loss in 8 tries ruins their entire decade.


----------



## Jhunt (May 21, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I'm not arguing that  But it is for sure no cake walk and if you drop one or two early it could get ugly before the year ends. Nothing is for certain in CFB



I'd say that's about the same down in Athens.  And, very possible.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 21, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I'm not arguing that  But it is for sure no cake walk and if you drop one or two early it could get ugly before the year ends. Nothing is for certain in CFB



well sure... but think about if Georgia comes home from Stillwater with that stubby little tail tucked between their bulldoggy haunches...

@ Oklahoma State  
South Carolina  
@ Arkansas  
Arizona State
LSU  
@ Tennessee  
@ Vanderbilt 
Florida*  
Tennessee Tech  
Auburn  
Kentucky  
@ Georgia Tech


----------



## Grand Slam (May 21, 2009)

Dawgs lose 4, maybe 5 games this year and get B slapped in the mouth by PJ. Tech wins 51-17 with 380 yds rushing and 185 passing yds.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 21, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> well sure... but think about if Georgia comes home from Stillwater with that stubby little tail tucked between their bulldoggy haunches...
> 
> @ Oklahoma State
> South Carolina
> ...



I dont disagree with that at all. But I thought we were talking about Tech? I'm not the one claiming total dominance this year and guaranteeing wins left and right


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 21, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> I'd say that's about the same down in Athens.  And, very possible.



Never said it wasn't  I was talking about Tech and how their offense is already "so much better than last year's...."

I dont think UGA will have a stellar year this year, but I am excited about the future with the talent we have brought in. I will be happy with 9-3 this year given our schedule and conference strength. But it is just as possible for us to win 10 games as it is for us to lose 4 or 5 IMO


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 21, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> well sure... but think about if Georgia comes home from Stillwater with that stubby little tail tucked between their bulldoggy haunches...
> 
> @ Oklahoma State  *toss up - great game*
> South Carolina  *W*
> ...



Very possible to go 7-5, but I feel confident that it will be 9-3 or better


----------



## Quickbeam (May 21, 2009)

deerbandit said:


> If UGA sucks because they cant beat UF were does that put LSU since you lost to both of them last year?



Who lost to both of who?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 21, 2009)

Grand Slam said:


> Dawgs lose 4, maybe 5 games this year and get B slapped in the mouth by PJ. Tech wins 51-17 with 380 yds rushing and 185 passing yds.




Dude, you are smoking crack.  

Put the pipe down and call Charter Peachford or someone who cares.


----------



## deerbandit (May 21, 2009)

Quickbeam said:


> Who lost to both of who?




Where does that put LSU since they lost to both UGA and UF last year.


----------



## Grand Slam (May 21, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Dude, you are smoking crack.
> 
> Put the pipe down and call Charter Peachford or someone who cares.



I do smoke a lot of crack. Just my crack induced opinion on the beat down that will take place. Good luck this year. I hope the dawgs win every game before the Tech game. PJ will t bag the drum set.


----------



## Quickbeam (May 21, 2009)

Ah...No shame in losing to two good teams but I do think LSU will be overrated again this year.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 21, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I dont disagree with that at all. But I thought we were talking about Tech? I'm not the one claiming total dominance this year and guaranteeing wins left and right



I never claimed total dominance and I never guaranteed victories.  I said I'd be willing to be money that CPJ beats UGA regularly.  I stand by that.

and if you don't think our offense will be better this year than it was last year then I don't know what to say.  You can argue that defenses will be more prepared all you want, but the GT offense will be executed more proficiently this year.  Last year Duke, who played both Navy and GT, said that Navy was actually much better at running the offense than GT was, but GT's athletes made the difference.  The key is the o-line.  

Hopefully our own defense holds up well enough to allow us to win a bunch of games.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 21, 2009)

Grand Slam said:


> PJ will t bag the drum set.



So that's what happens at Tech Band Camp........


----------



## Danuwoa (May 21, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> What I've seen of the GT / UGA rivalry, seems when Tech wins, whether it be 1 out of 8, or three in a row as the end of the 90's were, it makes a great year for Tech's people.   When they lose, it's no big deal.   However, over in Athens, one loss in 8 tries ruins their entire decade.



There's a lot of truth to that.  A lot of the Techies on this forum were acting like they had the win streak before last season.  They would suggest that it was no big deal that we beat them regularly and tried to claim some sort of moral high ground because of their academic standards, as if their football players a re a bunch of child geniuses (see Reggie Ball, Tashard Choice et al).  That's why it's best to just stir up their little nest for fun but not expect anything in the way of a substative argument as it relates to most of that crowd.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 21, 2009)

To everyone here who is niether a UGA or Tech fan, thanks for coming but we have this one handled and don't need your help.  Just stnd off to the side and watch.  We don't need your assistance.  Now sit down and shut up.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 21, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> To everyone here who is niether a UGA or Tech fan, thanks for coming but we have this one handled and don't need your help.  Just stnd off to the side and watch.  We don't need your assistance.  Now sit down and shut up.



something we can agree on.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 21, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I never claimed total dominance and I never guaranteed victories.  I said I'd be willing to be money that CPJ beats UGA regularly.  I stand by that.
> 
> and if you don't think our offense will be better this year than it was last year then I don't know what to say.  You can argue that defenses will be more prepared all you want, but the GT offense will be executed more proficiently this year.  Last year Duke, who played both Navy and GT, said that Navy was actually much better at running the offense than GT was, but GT's athletes made the difference.  The key is the o-line.
> 
> Hopefully our own defense holds up well enough to allow us to win a bunch of games.



I agree that common sense would say that your offense *should* be better this year, and I would surely hope so. Just like common sense said we *should have *wiped the floor with ya'll last year. See where I'm coming from here? UGAs defense should be tenfold of what it was last year, given the utter disappointment that it gave us all last year. But just cause I say that doesn't guarantee that it will be. All I am saying is that you are pounding your chest about how much better the offense already is, and ya'll haven't even lined up and played a dang game. That's why I say let them chicks hatch before you start selling their eggs. Now if 3 weeks into September ya'll are averaging 400yds on the ground and another 150 or so through the air then I will agree with you. I personally hope GT is undefeated when we meet up in the dump next year. Believe me, nothing would make me happier to see all the little honey bees pounding their chests as we roll into town...which I'm sure they already will be, regardless of the season to date


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 21, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> something we can agree on.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 21, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> something we can agree on.



Don't you hate when they do that?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 21, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> They would suggest that it was no big deal that we beat them regularly and tried to claim some sort of moral high ground because of their academic standards, as if their football players a re a bunch of child geniuse (see Reggie Ball, Tashard Choice et all).  That's why it's best to just stir up their little nest for fun but not expect anything in the way of a substative argument as it relates to most of that crowd.



It seems to me that many of the GT football players are not getting engineering degrees anyway.........


----------



## Danuwoa (May 21, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> It seems to me that many of the GT football players are not getting engineering degrees anyway.........



My point exactly.  But they get furious if you say that.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 21, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> well sure... but think about if Georgia comes home from Stillwater with that stubby little tail tucked between their bulldoggy haunches...
> 
> @ Oklahoma State
> South Carolina
> ...



Or what happens if the Dogs pound OSU just like they did last time when OSU claimed to have "The Worlds Greatest Offense" and they were the trendy pick to win. Could push the dawgs to 4-0 going into the LSU game and if recent history is any indicator, the Dawgs could win that one big also. I say the Dawgs lose three this year during the regular season.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 21, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Or what happens if the Dogs pound OSU just like they did last time when OSU claimed to have "The Worlds Greatest Offense" and they were the trendy pick to win. Could push the dawgs to 4-0 going into the LSU game and if recent history is any indicator, the Dawgs could win that one big also. I say the Dawgs lose three this year during the regular season.



Yes there is always that.  Of course everyone here will start telling us why it will never happen.  We heard that in '07.  OSU supposedly had the most explosive offense in the country.  As it turned out, we gave Bobby Ried a pretty good push down the the path to his unraveling.  We started Mike Gundy down the path that led to his "I'm a man! I'm 40!!" meltdown.  So yall will have to forgive us if w aren't exactly terrified.


----------



## Grand Slam (May 21, 2009)

I look at the Dawgs kind of like Tech last year. A lot of new personnel running the show. They should be a lot better team at the end of the year compared to the start of the season. With that said, Tech should be better at the end of the year as well. Anyway, I'll be drinking cold beer taking a break from killing big bucks to watch the 6 headed monster get "crunk".


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 21, 2009)

I expect the Bulldogs to beat OkSt, by the way.

Blacksmoke, common sense is all we have to go on from January-September.  Its all speculation, but we can make educated guesses.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 21, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> My point exactly.  But they get furious if you say that.



Many get business degrees, while not easy to achieve, not exactly rocket science either.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 21, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Or what happens if the Dogs pound OSU just like they did last time when OSU claimed to have "The Worlds Greatest Offense" and they were the trendy pick to win. Could push the dawgs to 4-0 going into the LSU game and if recent history is any indicator, the Dawgs could win that one big also. I say the Dawgs lose three this year during the regular season.



well of course... just like the Jackets could sail through the first 3 games, then beat Carolina and have a good start to a face off with VT in Atlanta at 6-0.

But nobody expects either team to go 6-6.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 21, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Many get business degrees, while not easy to achieve, not exactly rocket science either.



Calculus I and II, Physics I, and Computer Science 1311.

All 4 courses are required for every major at GT.  And those 3 courses actually are the basis of rocket science.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 21, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Or what happens if the Dogs pound OSU just like they did last time when OSU claimed to have "The Worlds Greatest Offense" and they were the trendy pick to win. Could push the dawgs to 4-0 going into the LSU game and if recent history is any indicator, the Dawgs could win that one big also. I say the Dawgs lose three this year during the regular season.



I am hoping to be pleasantly suprised this year......kind of like 2005.  

I remember thinking, DJ is good and all but UGA wins 9 games and goes to a mid level bowl.  Boy was I wrong.  I'm really hoping for that kind of year here in '09.

I read that comparison between UT of '97 with Peyton Manning and UT of '98 with Tee Martin.  While I seriously doubt the Dawgs will have that type of sucess I am hopeful for a darkhorse kind of year.


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2009)

Quickbeam said:


> Ah...No shame in losing to two good teams but I do think LSU will be overrated again this year.



LSU finally has the QB and the Defensive Coordinator situation handled and you think we are overrated?
Where's your logic in that?
LSU wasn't the team ranked #1 at the start of last season that imploded. I'm just saying... 



South GA Dawg said:


> To everyone here who is niether a UGA or Tech fan, thanks for coming but we have this one lost and don't need your help.  Just stand off to the side and watch us lose to Tech again.  We don't need your assistance.  Now sit down and laugh some more at our inept dawgs.



There...I fixed it for ya!


----------



## Quickbeam (May 21, 2009)

Really?  How do you know the QB and Defensive Coordinator situation are handled?  I've seen polls with LSU in the 6-9 range.  That's a bit high.  UGA will be in the mid teens.  That's about right.  Thus I said overrated again.  BTW, UGA started at number 1 and ended at 13.  LSU started last season around 6 and ended unranked.  You do the math.  Not to mention we have bragging rights on yall for a while now.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 21, 2009)

Quickbeam said:


> Really?  How do you know the QB and Defensive Coordinator situation are handled?  I've seen polls with LSU in the 6-9 range.  That's a bit high.  UGA will be in the mid teens.  That's about right.  Thus I said overrated again.  BTW, UGA started at number 1 and ended at 13.  LSU started last season around 6 and ended unranked.  You do the math.  Not to mention we have bragging rights on yall for a while now.



 Now make us some dad'gum corndogs!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 21, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> LSU finally has the QB and the Defensive Coordinator situation handled and you think we are overrated?
> Where's your logic in that?
> LSU wasn't the team ranked #1 at the start of last season that imploded. I'm just saying...
> 
> ...



The same "inept dawgs" that have pretty much had their way with your kittens?  Good Lord you have blinders on.  You're like a renegade seal that has to be trained over and over.  Yall haven't beaten us since '03.  You have no room to talk smack.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 21, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Many get business degrees, while not easy to achieve, not exactly rocket science either.



I have a hard time believing that most of those guys get through the courses that Doc is talking about on their own.  Of course I have no proof of that but I don't believe it and never will.

Having said that, I think it goes on everywhere.  The difference is, I'll admit it and don't try to act like we are a shining example of academic excellence.


----------



## 00Beau (May 21, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> LSU finally has the QB and the Defensive Coordinator situation handled and you think we are overrated?
> Where's your logic in that?
> LSU wasn't the team ranked #1 at the start of last season that imploded. I'm just saying...
> 
> ...


 Imploded is an understatement, they were national champs until the season started, just ask them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 21, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> Imploded is an understatement, they were national champs until the season started, just ask them!!!!!!!!!



Kind of like that implosion against UTAH?  Yall should know about imploding.


If you kids can actually win an SEC championship this decade then maybe we'll take all of your hot air a little more seriously.


----------



## cobb (May 21, 2009)

9 arrests will be more than 7 to 8 wins this season...


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 21, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Kind of like that implosion against UTAH?  Yall should know about imploding.
> 
> 
> If you kids can actually win an SEC championship this decade then maybe we'll take all of your hot air a little more seriously.


----------



## 00Beau (May 21, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Kind of like that implosion against UTAH?  Yall should know about imploding.
> 
> 
> If you kids can actually win an SEC championship this decade then maybe we'll take all of your hot air a little more seriously.


 YooHoo, FairWeather Dawg I thought we were friends, I may have to change my mind Now!!!!!!!!  If Ga ever wins another NC it will be because Coach Vince Dookey came back!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 21, 2009)

cobb said:


> 9 arrests will be more than 7 to 8 wins this season...



Nobody cares.  Go away.


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2009)

Quickbeam said:


> Really?  How do you know the QB and Defensive Coordinator situation are handled?  I've seen polls with LSU in the 6-9 range.  That's a bit high.  UGA will be in the mid teens.  That's about right.  Thus I said overrated again.  BTW, UGA started at number 1 and ended at 13.  LSU started last season around 6 and ended unranked.  You do the math.  Not to mention we have bragging rights on yall for a while now.



The only polls that really matter are the final polls. LSU has finished on top twice in the last 5 years, Georgia hasn't finished on top since 1980. 

You're right, we don't have the QB-DC situation handled...keep telling yourself that. We'll see who the better team is on 10/03. 

Meanwhile you're concerned about bragging rights. Well bragging rights don't mean jack squat when you can't bring home a national championship. But since you are a dawg fan you are used to failure and disappointment as far as winning it all. So you try to make yourself feel better by reminding us all of your individual team series and such. Well, I don't think that UGA winning 3 of the last 5 is such a big deal especially when LSU has won when it needed to win and made it to the BCSCG twice in that same time period. Georgia on the other hand can't even win it's division most years and is always playing second fiddle to the likes of TN and the Gators. 

But since you are the one that brought up bragging rights I guess Georgia Tech has them on you for now. My isn't that funny how the shoe fits.

So quote away all you want "blackout boys" about your silly series records, I'm gonna take my corndogs to Baton Rouge this fall and gaze upon the two most recent BCS trophies in the LSU football hall.

You on the other hand will be relegated to tossing another bag of ice under your ugly mutt of a mascot.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 21, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> YooHoo, FairWeather Dawg I thought we were friends, I may have to change my mind Now!!!!!!!!  If Ga ever wins another NC it will be because Coach Vince Dookey came back!



Man you just sit in front of the monitor continuously hitting the refresh button awaiting my response don't you?  I'm flattered.

Nah Vince Dookey can stay retired as far as I'm concerned.  I'm one of the Dawgs who realizes that his success had a whole lot more to do with Herschel, Erk, and the Junkyard Dawg defense.  Erk Russel was the man and my favorite coach of all time.  No bulleye for you on that one.  Heck you didn't even hit the target.  Keep trying though little fella.


----------



## 00Beau (May 21, 2009)

LSU wins hands down, more than likely a BIG BLOWOUT, Maybe UGA will wear all Black, it is Good Luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 21, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> The only polls that really matter are the final polls. LSU has finished on top twice in the last 5 years, Georgia hasn't finished on top since 1980.
> 
> You're right, we don't have the QB-DC situation handled...keep telling yourself that. We'll see who the better team is on 10/03.
> 
> ...



I agree with the first sentence 100%.  I didn't bother reading anymore than that because I knew it probably just went down hill from there.


----------



## 00Beau (May 21, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man you just sit in front of the monitor continuously hitting the refresh button waiting my response don't you?  I'm flattered.
> 
> Nah Vince Dookey can stay retired as far as I'm concerned.  I'm one of the Dawgs who realizes that his success had a whole lot more to do with Herschel, Erk, and the Junkyard Dawg defense.  Erk Russel was the man and my favorite coach of all time.  No bulleye for you on that one.  Heck you didn't even hit the target.  Keep trying though little fella.



10-4 SweetPea, I just love messing with FairWeather Fans, you probably change teams on weekly basis.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 21, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> 10-4 SweetPea, I just love messing with FairWeather Fans, you probably change teams on weekly basis.



Everybody on this forum will tell you how moronic your last statement is there cupcake.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 21, 2009)

Hey Smoke you can handle this hen house by yourself for a while can't you?  Got a few things to do before I head home for the day.


----------



## 00Beau (May 21, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Everybody on this forum will tell you how moronic your last statement is there cupcake.



10-4 FairWeather Dawg. You need to do something about that attitude! What is Moronic?? Is that because I say you are FairWeather Dawg?  I only speak the truth and Sometimes that hurts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 21, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree with the first sentence 100%.  I didn't bother reading anymore than that because I knew it probably just went down hill from there.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 21, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I have a hard time believing that most of those guys get through the courses that Doc is talking about on their own.  Of course I have no proof of that but I don't believe it and never will.
> 
> Having said that, I think it goes on everywhere.  The difference is, I'll admit it and don't try to act like we are a shining example of academic excellence.



Me neither.  I posted about that in the Quincy Carter thread a few days ago.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 21, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> 10-4 FairWeather Dawg. You need to do something about that attitude! What is Moronic?? Is that because I say you are FairWeather Dawg?  I only speak the truth and Sometimes that hurts!!!!!!!!!



You're the guy that grew up in Georgia but yet decided to pull for 'Bama.  Heck I have more respect for the Tech fans than you.  Although very misguided, they at least pull for one of the home teams.


----------



## Quickbeam (May 21, 2009)

Comoux, excuse me if I don't just take your word about the qb and d coord position when the evidence is far from conclusive.  I can see by the responses to you from members that have more experience with you than I have that you'll keep drinking the kool aid anyway so I'll leave it at that.  Love the optimism though.


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> The only polls that really matter are the final polls. LSU has finished on top twice in the last 5 years, Georgia hasn't finished on top since 1980.
> 
> You're right, we don't have the QB-DC situation handled...keep telling yourself that. We'll see who the better team is on 10/03.
> 
> ...





South GA Dawg said:


> I agree with the first sentence 100%.  I didn't bother reading anymore than that because I knew it probably just went down hill from there.



Suddenly confronted with facts and logic the Dawgs fans don't want to talk about this subject anymore.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 21, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nqce-CbG6VQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nqce-CbG6VQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


48 yard line, row 7... Other than having to go to what is the absolute trashiest part of our beautiful country, I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## 00Beau (May 21, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> You're the guy that grew up in Georgia but yet decided to pull for 'Bama.  Heck I have more respect for the Tech fans than you.  Although very misguided, they at least pull for one of the home teams.


 You have respect for Tech because they are going toast that big bullpup tator!!!!!!!! Did not decide it I was born that way unlike you Ga fans that are fans when they win and do not know what a football is when they lose!


----------



## chadair (May 21, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Yep, the Dawgs are gonna start a new winning string against these pesky bugs and the crying will begin again.  It is really cruel to them that they win a game every blue moon.  It raises their expectations so high that it makes their crash to reality such a long drop.



that is hilarious i'm just seein it in a differnet light then you


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (May 21, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> You have respect for Tech because they are going toast that big bullpup tator!!!!!!!! Did not decide it I was born that way unlike you Ga fans that are fans when they win and do not know what a football is when they lose!


----------



## greene_dawg (May 21, 2009)

chadair said:


> that is hilarious i'm just seein it in a differnet light then you



I see what you're saying but there are some not so subtle differences between the UF/UGA series and the UGA/GT series...

Imagine UGA fans beating our chests like we do now when we beat UF but UF actually leading the series by 20 games.... Other than a stretch around the mid 40's to mid 50's GT has never dominated the series for any real length of time. The same can't be said about UGA/UF. Despite UF's dominance over UGA over nearly two decades, UGA still leads the series by 7 or 8 games so that gives you a gauge on just how lopsided the series was in UGA's favor. Although I think we all expect UF to continue to be a top program, UGA fans feel the tables will turn back in our favor again one day and at least we have history on our side to back that feeling. GT? not so much...


----------



## Quickbeam (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the video green dawg.  Loved it.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 21, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I have a hard time believing that most of those guys get through the courses that Doc is talking about on their own.  Of course I have no proof of that but I don't believe it and never will.



"on their own" is a very loose statement...  I had tutoring and study help from friends when I was in school.  you probably did, too.  and if any of y'all were in a fraternity I can almost guarantee you had plenty of "help" from the older brothers.

College was hard enough, at least for me, and I didn't have practice twice a day.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 21, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> GT? not so much...



no history, just those National Championships...


----------



## greene_dawg (May 21, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> no history, just those National Championships...



You mean the half of one that y'all won in your lifetime and the other ones that you claim when everyone and there brother was handing out a NC trophy. Even UGA can claim 5 if you want to go that far. And we're talking series history anyway. Fact is the UGA/GT series hasn't been very close. Y'all have bragging rights for the next few months so have at it but if the past is any indication, you'd better enjoy it while you can. That's not based on blatant homer-ism but statistical trending of the past as a way of modeling the future of the series. I know you, as a GT man, understand the value of that.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 21, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> 10-4 FairWeather Dawg. You need to do something about that attitude! What is Moronic?? Is that because I say you are FairWeather Dawg?  I only speak the truth and Sometimes that hurts!!!!!!!!!



Nah my attitude is fine like it is.

No, it's moronic because it just is.  It only hurts because it makes me laugh so hard.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 21, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> "on their own" is a very loose statement...  I had tutoring and study help from friends when I was in school.  you probably did, too.  and if any of y'all were in a fraternity I can almost guarantee you had plenty of "help" from the older brothers.
> 
> College was hard enough, at least for me, and I didn't have practice twice a day.



Absolutly.  And I don't mean to say that there is any shame in getting some help in a class.  It's the smart thing to do.  All I'm saying is.....oh man you know exactly what I meant.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 21, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Suddenly confronted with facts and logic the Dawgs fans don't want to talk about this subject anymore.



Well I guess there are two ways to look at that.  You say I'm heading for the hills because you presented facts.  I didn't bother with the post because even though yall haven't gotten within shouting distance of beating us since '03, you sit there talk about how bad we suck.  It was fun to banter about it for a while but at some point it's like having a conversation with someone who is trying to convince you that the world is flat.  

I guess I just reached my saturation point with the ridiculous posts about how much better yall supposedly are.  I haven't seen anything on the field to support these wild claims and the posts have just gotten repetitive.  I've just lost interest man.


----------



## Buck (May 21, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well I guess there are two ways to look at that.  You say I'm heading for the hills because you presented facts.  I didn't bother with the post because even though yall haven't gotten within shouting distance of beating us since '03, you sit there talk about how bad we suck.  It was fun to banter about it for a while but at some point it's like having a conversation with someone who is trying to convince you that the world is flat.
> 
> I guess I just reached my saturation point with the ridiculous posts about how much better yall supposedly are.  I haven't seen anything on the field to support these wild claims and the posts have just gotten repetitive.  I've just lost interest man.



Dang, Dude...  I'm going to buy you a beer next time I see you...  Great Post...


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 21, 2009)




----------



## sleeze (May 21, 2009)

I am really enjoying this thread . Been awhile since the sports forum has been shook up with some good old trash talking.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 21, 2009)

sleeze said:


> I am really enjoying this thread . Been awhile since the sports forum has been shook up with some good old trash talking.



 Just keep your Gator nose out of it


----------



## Jhunt (May 21, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Just keep your Gator nose out of it



Yep, these UGA guys (vast majority of which have never been in a college classroom) don't want any reality checks.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 21, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> Yep, these UGA guys (vast majority of which have never been in a college classroom) don't want any reality checks.



 I've been to the classrooms....albeit maybe not as often as I should've been...but I was there


----------



## Danuwoa (May 21, 2009)

sleeze said:


> I am really enjoying this thread . Been awhile since the sports forum has been shook up with some good old trash talking.



Well I decided to jump back in the fray because it was insinuated that I had gone soft and lost my taste for battle.

I must say, it's good to be back.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 21, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> Yep, these UGA guys (vast majority of which have never been in a college classroom) don't want any reality checks.



Well that doesn't apply to me or Smoke.  Did you go to UF?


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well I guess there are two ways to look at that.  You say I'm heading for the hills because you presented facts.  I didn't bother with the post because even though yall haven't gotten within shouting distance of beating us since '03, you sit there talk about how bad we suck.  It was fun to banter about it for a while but at some point it's like having a conversation with someone who is trying to convince you that the world is flat.
> 
> I guess I just reached my saturation point with the ridiculous posts about how much better yall supposedly are.  I haven't seen anything on the field to support these wild claims and the posts have just gotten repetitive.  I've just lost interest man.



Dude, it's not about beating one team and the series record against that team over a period of time. That's the problem with you Dawg fans. You hate Florida and GT so much it seems you put the success or failure of your whole season on whether or not you win those two games. All you guys ever talk about is blah blah Florida and blah blah Tech and how you wuz robbed in the BCS bowl system.

Man up, win the games that count, when they need to be won, and with a little luck your team could be playing for the NC. Even though UGA has the best win-loss record in the last 10 years, they are perceived as a team that can't win it all. They haven't won anything since 1980. Last year was your best shot in a long time and you couldn't even win your division. So you have nothing to brag about. Yall are perceived by the national media as underachievers.

Criticize GT all you want but at least they've won something since you guys have. FL,TN, & LSU like it or not, are the most recent national champions in the conference. When yall win a national title sometine this century the rest of the SEC will respect your team, until then you have can have your petty little "series" bragging rights, I'll take our two NC trophies any day of the week over that.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 21, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Dude, it's not about beating one team and the series record against that team over a period of time. That's the problem with you Dawg fans. You hate Florida and GT so much it seems you put the success or failure of your whole season on whether or not you win those two games. All you guys ever talk about is blah blah Florida and blah blah Tech and how you wuz robbed in the BCS bowl system.
> 
> Man up, win the games that count, when they need to be won, and with a little luck your team could be playing for the NC. Even though UGA has the best win-loss record in the last 10 years, they are perceived as a team that can't win it all. They haven't won anything since 1980. Last year was your best shot in a long time and you couldn't even win your division. So you have nothing to brag about. Yall are perceived by the national media as underachievers.
> 
> Criticize GT all you want but at least they've won something since you guys have. FL,TN, & LSU like it or not, are the most recent national champions in the conference. When yall win a national title sometine this century the rest of the SEC will respect your team, until then you have can have your petty little "series" bragging rights, I'll take our two NC trophies any day of the week over that.



You got it all wrong Crabby. We have had the talent to be there, just not the LUCK like LSU had 2 years ago. Last year wasnt our best shot in my opinion. It was 07 when we were honestly one of the 2 best teams in the nation. But LSU got the luck and went to the show. 

We slipped against UT and it bit us hard in the long run. Without that loss we are BCS NC in my opinion. Yes LSU won it that year, but they didnt want to have to face us in the Dome. I firmly believe that. LSU slipped in as a 2 loss team, which should have never happened under the amazing BCS system...


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> You got it all wrong Crabby. We have had the talent to be there, just not the LUCK like LSU had 2 years ago. Last year wasnt our best shot in my opinion. It was 07 when we were honestly one of the 2 best teams in the nation. But LSU got the luck and went to the show.
> 
> We slipped against UT and it bit us hard in the long run. Without that loss we are BCS NC in my opinion. Yes LSU won it that year, but they didnt want to have to face us in the Dome. I firmly believe that. LSU slipped in as a 2 loss team, which should have never happened under the amazing BCS system...



Woulda, coulda, shoulda...

I hear what you're saying but how can you guys be one of the best two teams in the nation when you didn't even win your division, let alone the conference? You lost to TN and that cost you the chance to play in the dome. Therefore you were deemed the weaker team in the BCS poll after LSU defeated TN.

Bottomline is that Georgia didn't win when it needed to and LSU did. The two losses are irrelevant, we won our divison, then the conference, and then the national title.

Luck or no luck, LSU took care of business when it needed to and became the 1st two time BCS Champion. Florida followed by winning its second BCS title as well.

Because of that Florida and LSU are perceived, like it or not, as the top teams in their divisions. Georgia is seen as a good team that can't close the deal.

Those are the facts that cannot be disputed no matter how you guys want to spin it.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 21, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Woulda, coulda, shoulda...
> 
> I hear what you're saying but how can you guys be one of the best two teams in the nation when you didn't even win your division, let alone the conference? You lost to TN and that cost you the chance to play in the dome. Therefore you were deemed the weaker team in the BCS poll after LSU defeated TN.
> 
> ...




So you are honestly saying that in 2007, UGA didnt finish as one of, if not the best team in the nation? That is the sole reason we were propelled to preseason #1 rankings the following year. We ended as strong as anybody has. I agree that we lost to UT and that cost us our chance, but LSU won the West that year cause they were the only team that could draw Xs and Os on a white board. The West was horrible that year. We lost a costly game to UT. I admit that we didn't win when we needed to, but my biggest thing is the fact that had the ball bounced out way a few times in the last 7 years, we would have at least made an appearance in the NCG. 

We've all said it before and I'll say it again, it takes just as much LUCK under this system as it does anything else. And no one can argue that UGA has none of that. If we are seriously an eye sore for the rest of the SEC, then so be it. But when that so called eye sore goes 10-3 and folks talk like we were 3-10 instead, I just can't grasp it. Nobody can argue our record since CMR stepped in. Not many others can match it. If he keeps it up, we WILL get there in the near future. If we start throwing out 6-6 seasons or worse, then I will be a lot more concerned than I am at the present moment about what LSU, UF, and GT thinks of us.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 21, 2009)

All Cajuns, at some point in their recent lineage have a French man wearing tights and a beret, like it or not. Talk about your lucky one loss seasons in which you ended up on top all you like but recent history has UGA spanking that tail head to head. Must be rough to have such an underachieving group of football players regularly overachieve when they face the mighty Tigers, eh?


----------



## Efrank09 (May 21, 2009)

Have you seen the talent UGA has? It may be raw and young right now but it is still enough to beat GT.Joe Cox is gonna shock the World when he starts playing. AJ Green is destroy defense on the deep routes. Watch out for #12 T.King. I played along side him during his junior and senior years of high school.The guy is good. Lets not forget that O'line they got experience on their side this year. D fence is going to do what UGA defences do best and that is to hit people in the mouth and crush them into the ground. God bless the Bulldog Nation. GOOOOO!!!! DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> So you are honestly saying that in 2007, UGA didnt finish as one of, if not the best team in the nation? That is the sole reason we were propelled to preseason #1 rankings the following year. We ended as strong as anybody has. I agree that we lost to UT and that cost us our chance, but LSU won the West that year cause they were the only team that could draw Xs and Os on a white board. The West was horrible that year. We lost a costly game to UT. I admit that we didn't win when we needed to, but my biggest thing is the fact that had the ball bounced out way a few times in the last 7 years, we would have at least made an appearance in the NCG.
> 
> We've all said it before and I'll say it again, it takes just as much LUCK under this system as it does anything else. And no one can argue that UGA has none of that. If we are seriously an eye sore for the rest of the SEC, then so be it. But when that so called eye sore goes 10-3 and folks talk like we were 3-10 instead, I just can't grasp it. Nobody can argue our record since CMR stepped in. Not many others can match it. If he keeps it up, we WILL get there in the near future. If we start throwing out 6-6 seasons or worse, then I will be a lot more concerned than I am at the present moment about what LSU, UF, and GT thinks of us.



I am saying that LSU was the better team that year, won the NC and finished #1 in the polls. UGA beat Hawaii and jumped up to #2 in the final polls.

"I agree that we lost to UT and that cost us our chance, but..." 

See, there you go again making excuses and whining about this and that. The plain and simple truth is that you lost when you needed to win. Georgia did not take care of business when it needed to like LSU and Florida have done of late.

Nobody disputes that Richt is a good coach and that Georgia has a great winning percentage but what I keep trying to tell you guys is that you have no HARDWARE to show for it.

And that my friend is why coaches are hired and fired in the SEC. Just ask Tommy Tuberville...


----------



## greene_dawg (May 21, 2009)

Efrank09 said:


> Have you seen the talent UGA has? It may be raw and young right now but it is still enough to beat GT.Joe Cox is gonna shock the World when he starts playing. AJ Green is destroy defense on the deep routes. Watch out for #12 T.King. I played along side him during his junior and senior years of high school.The guy is good. Lets not forget that O'line they got experience on their side this year. D fence is going to do what UGA defences do best and that is to hit people in the mouth and crush them into the ground. God bless the Bulldog Nation. GOOOOO!!!! DAWGS!!!!!



My optimism is a bit more tempered... I think UGA will have a sold team but I think 2010 and 11 will be better. I hope Cox is everything we need but I have my doubts. Logan Gray or Aaron Murray are a different story.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 21, 2009)

Tubbs was fired because of a personality conflict with their biggest booster. If they were more concerned about winning championships and less about having a puppet then they wouldn't have hired a guy who, in two seasons, failed to win a single in conference game...


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Tubbs was fired because of a personality conflict with their biggest booster. If they were more concerned about winning championships and less about having a puppet then they wouldn't have hired a guy who, in two seasons, failed to win a single in conference game...



Tubberville was fired because Bobby Lowder wants to win a NC sometime in the next decade. 

Again, you are ignoring the facts and trying to shift focus off of the main point that Georgia has no hardware to show for that nice winning percentage yall have. 
Florida gets all the attention in the East and it drives you Georgia boys mad.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 22, 2009)

"Tubberville was fired because Bobby Lowder wants to win a NC sometime in the next decade."

SO he hired Gene Chizik??? Come on man, even you don't believe that. As far as the hardware. You're right. UGA is overdue but don't try to feed us this bull about taking care of business. LSU didn't take care of business in 07. They choked as much as anyone down the strech except West Virginia. You lost to Kentucky in the middle of the season and then to Arkansas during the very last week of the season. LSU had to have pure LUCK to get into that game so don't act like they controlled their own destiny and took care of business. Then ya'll talked so much smack about beating up on UGA when they'd come to BR because Richt had the guts to try to stand up for his team. How did that turn out for ya?


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 22, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> "Tubberville was fired because Bobby Lowder wants to win a NC sometime in the next decade."
> 
> SO he hired Gene Chizik??? Come on man, even you don't believe that. As far as the hardware. You're right. UGA is overdue but don't try to feed us this bull about taking care of business. LSU didn't take care of business in 07. They choked as much as anyone down the strech except West Virginia. You lost to Kentucky in the middle of the season and then to Arkansas during the very last week of the season. LSU had to have pure LUCK to get into that game so don't act like they controlled their own destiny and took care of business.



 My point exactly. And to think, we get accused of having blinders on. LSU had no business being there that year, but got LUCKY enough to sneak in and beat a mediocre team. They DID NOT want to face UGA that year in the Dome, like I said before. And they know it


----------



## kevina (May 22, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I must say, it's good to be back.



X2


----------



## kevina (May 22, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Because of that Florida and LSU are perceived, like it or not, as the top teams in their divisions. .



Now wait just one minute. You have been on that icy deck a little too long. You need to get back in the heated cabin and come to your senses CRABCAKE

I know what happened in the 4th SLEEZE
I thought we had this game under control at this point. Even in the lose, I was proud of our team and really enjoyed the game. We will be back. We are really starting to enjoy playing in the DOME. 

RTR!!


----------



## kevina (May 22, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Tubbs was fired because of a personality conflict with their biggest booster. If they were more concerned about winning championships and less about having a puppet then they wouldn't have hired a guy who, in two seasons, failed to win a single in conference game...



TUBBS was not fired! TUBBS walked and still gets his paychecks, because TOP BARNERS breached the contract.


----------



## AccUbonD (May 22, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> We slipped against UT and it bit us hard in the long run. Without that loss we are BCS NC in my opinion. Yes LSU won it that year, but they didnt want to have to face us in the Dome. I firmly believe that. LSU slipped in as a 2 loss team, which should have never happened under the amazing BCS system...



It was not a slip, it was complete domination by a better team. Just like UT dominated in SECCG, but a last minute interception costed the Vols the ball game.


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> It was not a slip, it was complete domination by a better team. Just like UT dominated in SECCG, but a last minute interception costed the Vols the ball game.



Oh brother... here we go again. Accuboob has been drinking too much of that Orange Kool-Aid again...


----------



## AccUbonD (May 22, 2009)

Orange and white has now entered this thread. Time for everyone to simmer down.


----------



## Quickbeam (May 22, 2009)

"Luck or no luck, LSU took care of business when it needed to and became the 1st two time BCS Champion"  Bwaahaaaaa.  LSU was penalized less under the SEC championship format for losing to sorry teams.  If Arkansas had been able to beat a couple more SEC teams on it's schedule (like UT did), then they would have taken LSU's place too in the SEC championship game.  In the end,  it took a highly unlikely series of choking by other teams to allow LSU to back into the MNC game.  What?  Did LSU will the teams ranked ahead of them to lose?  Did LSU slip on some OU and Pitt uniforms and play against Mizzou and WV?  Face it.  LSU backed in.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 22, 2009)

Quickbeam said:


> "Luck or no luck, LSU took care of business when it needed to and became the 1st two time BCS Champion"  Bwaahaaaaa.  LSU was penalized less under the SEC championship format for losing to sorry teams.  If Arkansas had been able to beat a couple more SEC teams on it's schedule (like UT did), then they would have taken LSU's place too in the SEC championship game.  In the end,  it took a highly unlikely series of choking by other teams to allow LSU to back into the MNC game.  What?  Did LSU will the teams ranked ahead of them to lose?  Did LSU slip on some OU and Pitt uniforms and play against Mizzou and WV?  Face it.  LSU backed in.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 22, 2009)

kevina said:


> TUBBS was not fired! TUBBS walked and still gets his paychecks, because TOP BARNERS breached the contract.



Tubbs was fired, bought out, shown the door, given the axe, canned, terminated, resigned, dismissed, ... Call it what you want. But despite what Jay Jacobs says, Tubbs couldn't have gone back to AU this season if he wanted to. If you don't believe that then I've got a million dollar home in Opp I'd like sell you...


----------



## AccUbonD (May 22, 2009)

What if UT had beat LSU in 07. Would UGA have an argument to play in the NC game? If so, would it be called backing into it?


----------



## greene_dawg (May 22, 2009)

Quickbeam said:


> "Luck or no luck, LSU took care of business when it needed to and became the 1st two time BCS Champion"  Bwaahaaaaa.  LSU was penalized less under the SEC championship format for losing to sorry teams.  If Arkansas had been able to beat a couple more SEC teams on it's schedule (like UT did), then they would have taken LSU's place too in the SEC championship game.  In the end,  it took a highly unlikely series of choking by other teams to allow LSU to back into the MNC game.  What?  Did LSU will the teams ranked ahead of them to lose?  Did LSU slip on some OU and Pitt uniforms and play against Mizzou and WV?  Face it.  LSU backed in.



I don't like the term backed in. LSU deserved to be there as much as the next team but for Comeaux to act as if LSU handled their business and didn't do plenty of choking along the way is laughable.


----------



## kevina (May 22, 2009)

Quickbeam said:


> "Luck or no luck, LSU took care of business when it needed to and became the 1st two time BCS Champion"  Bwaahaaaaa.  LSU was penalized less under the SEC championship format for losing to sorry teams.  If Arkansas had been able to beat a couple more SEC teams on it's schedule (like UT did), then they would have taken LSU's place too in the SEC championship game.  In the end,  it took a highly unlikely series of choking by other teams to allow LSU to back into the MNC game.  What?  Did LSU will the teams ranked ahead of them to lose?  Did LSU slip on some OU and Pitt uniforms and play against Mizzou and WV?  Face it.  LSU backed in.



I wish we could back into the NC game just like any other fan on here. And if you say you would not like to back into that situation, well I will just call you Nancy Pelosi! You can call it backing in, you can call it luck, you can call it putting yourself in the position to be picked for the NC game. What ever you call it, everyone on here would rather be in that game under whatever circumstances than to be left out of it

RTR!


----------



## AccUbonD (May 22, 2009)

kevina said:


> I wish we could back into the NC game just like any other fan on here. And if you say you would not like to back into that situation, well I will just call you Nancy Pelosi! You can call it backing in, you can call it luck, you can call it putting yourself in the position to be picked for the NC game. What ever you call it, everyone on here would rather be in that game under whatever circumstances than to be left out of it
> 
> RTR!



You are wrong.


----------



## Quickbeam (May 22, 2009)

Oh yeah.  I would have loved to have backed in to the MNC and not played Hawaii.  But I still would call it backing in.  And I do think LSU was the most deserving under our current system.  (Our system is flawwed but that's another topic.)  When you must rely on other teams to lose at the very end of the season, it's called backing in.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 22, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> You mean the half of one that y'all won in your lifetime and the other ones that you claim when everyone and there brother was handing out a NC trophy. Even UGA can claim 5 if you want to go that far. And we're talking series history anyway. Fact is the UGA/GT series hasn't been very close. Y'all have bragging rights for the next few months so have at it but if the past is any indication, you'd better enjoy it while you can. That's not based on blatant homer-ism but statistical trending of the past as a way of modeling the future of the series. I know you, as a GT man, understand the value of that.




I'm only 27... UGA hasn't even won half of one in my lifetime.

not to mention you and everyone else in this country knows GT is the only team that went undefeated in 1990, while Colorado needed a 5th down to keep from losing 2 games.  But that's just a statistical fact and I know those can get downright pesky.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 22, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> All I'm saying is.....oh man you know exactly what I meant.



haha... yes I do.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 22, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm only 27... UGA hasn't even won half of one in my lifetime.
> 
> not to mention you and everyone else in this country knows GT is the only team that went undefeated in 1990, while Colorado needed a 5th down to keep from losing 2 games.  But that's just a statistical fact and I know those can get downright pesky.



And that has "what" to do with the comparision of the GT/UGA and UGA/UF series?

And the statistic that matters for that season is that GT tied a bad UNC team, leaving the window open for debate...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 22, 2009)

Efrank09 said:


> Have you seen the talent UGA has? It may be raw and young right now but it is still enough to beat GT.Joe Cox is gonna shock the World when he starts playing. AJ Green is destroy defense on the deep routes. Watch out for #12 T.King. I played along side him during his junior and senior years of high school.The guy is good. Lets not forget that O'line they got experience on their side this year. D fence is going to do what UGA defences do best and that is to hit people in the mouth and crush them into the ground. God bless the Bulldog Nation. GOOOOO!!!! DAWGS!!!!!



lol... Georgia have more talent this year than last year?

defense is ging to hit people in the mouth... maybe, but they'll forget to also wrap their arms around them.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 22, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> And that has "what" to do with the comparision of the GT/UGA and UGA/UF series?
> 
> And the statistic that matters for that season is that GT tied a bad UNC team, leaving the window open for debate...



who cares about those crackers from Flarduh? I havent mentioned them once.  You brought up the fact that we have the 1/2 NC in my lifetime, I just responded bringing up the fact that UGA has a big fat goose egg in my lifetime.

and the Heels were 6-4-1 in 1990.  Not great, but certainly not bad.


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2009)

Quickbeam said:


> "Luck or no luck, LSU took care of business when it needed to and became the 1st two time BCS Champion"  Bwaahaaaaa.  LSU was penalized less under the SEC championship format for losing to sorry teams.  If Arkansas had been able to beat a couple more SEC teams on it's schedule (like UT did), then they would have taken LSU's place too in the SEC championship game.  In the end,  it took a highly unlikely series of choking by other teams to allow LSU to back into the MNC game.  What?  Did LSU will the teams ranked ahead of them to lose?  Did LSU slip on some OU and Pitt uniforms and play against Mizzou and WV?  Face it.  LSU backed in.



I don't care if we slipped on a banana peel to get into the game. We beat the #1 ranked team in the nation to win our second BCS title in 4 years. Keep on whining mutt boy!



AccUbonD said:


> What if UT had beat LSU in 07. Would UGA have an argument to play in the NC game? If so, would it be called backing into it?



They don't understand logic and facts too well at UGA. Just the same ole "we wuz robbed" routine.



greene_dawg said:


> I don't like the term backed in. LSU deserved to be there as much as the next team but for Comeaux to act as if LSU handled their business and didn't do plenty of choking along the way is laughable.



I never said we didn't choke on a few games, I said we won the games we needed to win, when we needed to win them. LSU put itself into that position and with losses by some higher ranked teams we were fortunate to play in the national title game. 



kevina said:


> I wish we could back into the NC game just like any other fan on here. And if you say you would not like to back into that situation, well I will just call you Nancy Pelosi! You can call it backing in, you can call it luck, you can call it putting yourself in the position to be picked for the NC game. What ever you call it, everyone on here would rather be in that game under whatever circumstances than to be left out of it
> 
> RTR!



Kevin, they don't get it, never will. They will always be second fiddle to Florida.



Quickbeam said:


> Oh yeah.  I would have loved to have backed in to the MNC and not played Hawaii.  But I still would call it backing in.  And I do think LSU was the most deserving under our current system.  (Our system is flawwed but that's another topic.)  When you must rely on other teams to lose at the very end of the season, it's called backing in.



Same old whining story. boo hoo hoo...


----------



## Quickbeam (May 22, 2009)

Great Comeaux.  I think you just agreed with every point Dawg fans were trying to make to you; notwithstanding your pot shots and claiming the ideas as they're your own.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 22, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> who cares about those crackers from Flarduh? I havent mentioned them once.  You brought up the fact that we have the 1/2 NC in my lifetime, I just responded bringing up the fact that UGA has a big fat goose egg in my lifetime.
> 
> and the Heels were 6-4-1 in 1990.  Not great, but certainly not bad.




It's a vicious circle man. I responded to sleeze's post and pointed out the difference between the UGA/ UF and the GT/UGA series. Then you chimed in about the NC's... Just for the record.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 22, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> It's a vicious circle man. I responded to sleeze's post and pointed out the difference between the UGA/ UF and the GT/UGA series. Then you chimed in about the NC's... Just for the record.



gotcha... dang Crackers.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 22, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> gotcha... dang Crackers.




But, for the record, I do agree that the series should be a LOT more interesting over the next several years and the rivalry should heat back up. I don't see PJ going 50% against UGA but I don't think another 7 year run is in UGA's near future.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 22, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> But, for the record, I do agree that the series should be a LOT more interesting over the next several years and the rivalry should heat back up. I don't see PJ going 50% against UGA but I don't think another 7 year run is in UGA's near future.



I originally posted that I thought CPJ would be right around .500, maybe a game or two better, maybe a game or two worse.

Then I figured it'd be more fun to post "better than .500."  I was right.  

If CPJ stays for 15 years and wins a bunch of conference championships and goes 7-8 against UGA , I'll be pretty happy.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 22, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Dude, it's not about beating one team and the series record against that team over a period of time. That's the problem with you Dawg fans. You hate Florida and GT so much it seems you put the success or failure of your whole season on whether or not you win those two games. All you guys ever talk about is blah blah Florida and blah blah Tech and how you wuz robbed in the BCS bowl system.
> 
> Man up, win the games that count, when they need to be won, and with a little luck your team could be playing for the NC. Even though UGA has the best win-loss record in the last 10 years, they are perceived as a team that can't win it all. They haven't won anything since 1980. Last year was your best shot in a long time and you couldn't even win your division. So you have nothing to brag about. Yall are perceived by the national media as underachievers.
> 
> Criticize GT all you want but at least they've won something since you guys have. FL,TN, & LSU like it or not, are the most recent national champions in the conference. When yall win a national title sometine this century the rest of the SEC will respect your team, until then you have can have your petty little "series" bragging rights, I'll take our two NC trophies any day of the week over that.



Here is what _you_don't understand and aparrently never, ever will.  Nobody and I mean nobody has a right to EXPECT a NC.  Let me repeat that.  Nobody has a right to expect one.  Do I want one? You have no idea how badly.  Listen Cochise, nobody on this forum loves their team more than I love mine.  I can say that with complete confidence.  I want a NC so bad that I can taste it.

Now that we have all that out of the way for about the 300th time, wanting one doesn't mean that I think we we are entitled to one.  There is a huge, huge difference.  Anybody who knows football knows that the only thing that has stood between UGA and a NC since 1980 is mainly getting the necessary breaks.  Surely as an LSU fan, whose 2007 NC was a biproduct of a lot of good fortune, can understand this.  I know you can't possibly be so blind that you can't recognize all the luck that went into that.  If not, I'll be happy to walk you through it.  

That is not to say that yall didn't deserve it, or that there is any shame in that.  EVERY team that wins a NC has to have a great deal of luck along with talent and coaching.  You can deny this until the cows come home if you want to, it's your dime.  But everybody knows that what I'm saying is true and deep down you do as well.

Yall's NC doesn't make me feel that our program is inferior to yall's.  I know that sticks in your craw to no end but it just doesn't.  The fact is, even if we won a NC you would still be on here making these statements about how we supposedly suck.  You just would.  NC or no, we have yall's number and if you were so far superior to us, that wouldn't be the case.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 22, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Tubberville was fired because Bobby Lowder wants to win a NC sometime in the next decade.
> 
> Again, you are ignoring the facts and trying to shift focus off of the main point that Georgia has no hardware to show for that nice winning percentage yall have.
> Florida gets all the attention in the East and it drives you Georgia boys mad.



Hearing you talk about facts is like hearing a dmeocrat talk about personal responsibility for one's actions.

All you know is that you love LSU and that's fine.  But don't even try to act like you are the least bit objective.


----------



## kevina (May 22, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Here is what _you_don't understand and aparrently never, ever will.  Nobody and I mean nobody has a right to EXPECT a NC.  Let me repepat that.  Nobody has a right to expect one.  Do I want one? You have no idea how badly.  Listen Cochise, nobody on this forum loves their team more than I love mine.  I can say that with complete confidence.  I want a NC so bad that I can taste it.
> 
> Now that we have all that out of the way for about the 300th time, wanting one doesn't mean that I think we we are entitiled to one.  There is a huge, huge difference.  Anybody who knows football knows that the only thing that has stood between UGA and a NC since 1980 is mainly getting the necessary breaks.  Surely as an LSU fan, whose 2007 NC was a biproduct of a lot of good fortune, can understand this.  I know you can't possibly be so blind that you can't recognize all the luck that went into that.  If not, I'll be happy to walk you through it.
> 
> ...



op2:


----------



## Danuwoa (May 22, 2009)

kevina said:


> op2:



We'll see.  I am positive that I know what his response will be.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 22, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Here is what _you_don't understand and aparrently never, ever will.  Nobody and I mean nobody has a right to EXPECT a NC.  Let me repepat that.  Nobody has a right to expect one.  Do I want one? You have no idea how badly.  Listen Cochise, nobody on this forum loves their team more than I love mine.  I can say that with complete confidence.  I want a NC so bad that I can taste it.
> 
> Now that we have all that out of the way for about the 300th time, wanting one doesn't mean that I think we we are entitled to one.  There is a huge, huge difference.  Anybody who knows football knows that the only thing that has stood between UGA and a NC since 1980 is mainly getting the necessary breaks.  Surely as an LSU fan, whose 2007 NC was a biproduct of a lot of good fortune, can understand this.  I know you can't possibly be so blind that you can't recognize all the luck that went into that.  If not, I'll be happy to walk you through it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (May 22, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


>



We'll just hear the same old same old though about how we should fear the fairy and his hat.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 22, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> We'll just hear the same old same old though about how we should fear the fairy and his hat.



Oh I'm sure....


----------



## Danuwoa (May 22, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Oh I'm sure....



You know we should just start using Comeaux logic whenever we lose.  As long as we have a better season than that team, the loss doesn't count and nobody is supposed to even bring it up.


----------



## deerbandit (May 22, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I have a hard time believing that most of those guys get through the courses that Doc is talking about on their own.  Of course I have no proof of that but I don't believe it and never will.
> 
> Having said that, I think it goes on everywhere.  The difference is, I'll admit it and don't try to act like we are a shining example of academic excellence.



I will agree with you because my boss played baseball for GT and he has told me quite a few times that there were many of GT football players and some baseball players who had people feel in for them on the regents test and other test.


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2009)

Georgia is a bunch of whiney losers! Dawgs suck!


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 22, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Georgia is a bunch of whiney losers! Dawgs suck!



Go scrub your crabs and make me a corndog


----------



## MudDucker (May 23, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Georgia is a bunch of whiney losers! Dawgs suck!



Comeaux, you would have to jump up 6 feet in order to even reach idiot level.


----------



## MudDucker (May 23, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You know we should just start using Comeaux logic whenever we lose.  As long as we have a better season than that team, the loss doesn't count and nobody is supposed to even bring it up.



The highlighted statement above is an oxymoron.  It is not permissible to use oxymorons in threads where LSU, UT, UF and/or UA fans are posting.  It is simply politically incorrect, hurtful to the delicate sense of these fans and will not be tolerated.


----------



## chadair (May 23, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You know we should just start using Comeaux logic whenever we lose.  As long as we have a better season than that team, the loss doesn't count and nobody is supposed to even bring it up.



most uga fans do that already i remember the dogs winnin an sec championship, even after losin to the gators (again). and when u mention to a dog fan about their loss, all u could get out of them was "sec champs".


----------



## sleeze (May 23, 2009)

kevina said:


> I know what happened in the 4th SLEEZE
> I thought we had this game under control at this point. Even in the lose, I was proud of our team and really enjoyed the game. We will be back. We are really starting to enjoy playing in the DOME.
> 
> RTR!!



Yeah you guys put up a good fight for 3 quarters, i wouldn't go to as far as you guys had it under control for 3 quarters.  I think it was pretty much a crap shoot until the fourth.

Makes you wonder how we would have done if we had our MOST explosive player on the field.  Percy Harvin would have been good for at least one or two touchdowns.


----------



## 00Beau (May 23, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Here is what _you_don't understand and aparrently never, ever will.  Nobody and I mean nobody has a right to EXPECT a NC.  Let me repeat that.  Nobody has a right to expect one.  Do I want one? You have no idea how badly.  Listen Cochise, nobody on this forum loves their team more than I love mine.  I can say that with complete confidence.  I want a NC so bad that I can taste it.
> 
> Now that we have all that out of the way for about the 300th time, wanting one doesn't mean that I think we we are entitled to one.  There is a huge, huge difference.  Anybody who knows football knows that the only thing that has stood between UGA and a NC since 1980 is mainly getting the necessary breaks.  Surely as an LSU fan, whose 2007 NC was a biproduct of a lot of good fortune, can understand this.  I know you can't possibly be so blind that you can't recognize all the luck that went into that.  If not, I'll be happy to walk you through it.
> 
> ...


 Sounds Like your right eye was twitching on that one cupcake! or is that Fairweather Dawg, The BullPups will never have another shot at a Nc until they learn how to play against Florida.


----------



## MudDucker (May 23, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> Sounds Like your right eye was twitching on that one cupcake! or is that Fairweather Dawg, The BullPups will never have another shot at a Nc until they learn how to play against Florida.



Youngin, does you momma know you are playing on the computer?


----------



## sleeze (May 23, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> Sounds Like your right eye was twitching on that one cupcake! or is that Fairweather Dawg, The BullPups will never have another shot at a Nc until they learn how to play against Florida.



I have a application in the office that i can give you if you want to sign up to be a UF fan.

Seems like you are riding on our coat tails.


----------



## kevina (May 23, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Yeah you guys put up a good fight for 3 quarters, i wouldn't go to as far as you guys had it under control for 3 quarters.  I think it was pretty much a crap shoot until the fourth.
> 
> Makes you wonder how we would have done if we had our MOST explosive player on the field.  Percy Harvin would have been good for at least one or two touchdowns.




I was saying at the end of the 3rd we had taken the lead and had the MO in our favor. 

Easy come easy go


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 24, 2009)

sleeze said:


> I have a application in the office that i can give you if you want to sign up to be a UF fan.
> 
> Seems like you are riding on our coat tails.


----------



## 00Beau (May 24, 2009)

sleeze said:


> I have a application in the office that i can give you if you want to sign up to be a UF fan.
> 
> Seems like you are riding on our coat tails.


No I will stick with my team, but any team that waxes UGA year after year gets my praise!!!!!!  But if you want to side with FairWeather Dawgs I will Back Off and let you have it.  Did not kow you had a soft spot for the BullPups!!!!!


----------



## sleeze (May 24, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> No I will stick with my team, but any team that waxes UGA year after year gets my praise!!!!!!  But if you want to side with FairWeather Dawgs I will Back Off and let you have it.  Did not kow you had a soft spot for the BullPups!!!!!



Nah bud, i hate the dogs more than any other team, trust me.  They are prolly the Gators most Hated rival next to the Semi's.  

Just noticed that you have mentioned the Gators a FEW times in your posts.

.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 25, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Georgia is a bunch of whiney losers! Dawgs suck!



"Losers" that routinely hand you girls your butts.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 25, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> The highlighted statement above is an oxymoron.  It is not permissible to use oxymorons in threads where LSU, UT, UF and/or UA fans are posting.  It is simply politically incorrect, hurtful to the delicate sense of these fans and will not be tolerated.



Very true.  I should have wrapped it in quotes.  I figured yall knew what I meant.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 25, 2009)

chadair said:


> most uga fans do that already i remember the dogs winnin an sec championship, even after losin to the gators (again). and when u mention to a dog fan about their loss, all u could get out of them was "sec champs".



Stacy if you say it happened, I believe you but I know that I never said that.

On another note, any time a Dawg talked about beating the Gators in '07, we were treated to a chorus of baby bird chirping about end zone dances and supposedly nearly incapacitated quarterbacks so I guess it's a trade off.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 25, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> Sounds Like your right eye was twitching on that one cupcake! or is that Fairweather Dawg, The BullPups will never have another shot at a Nc until they learn how to play against Florida.



There you go again.  Just laying out the facts as I see them.  If that hurts anybody's feelings or offends them, that's not my fault and they need to put on their big boy britches.


----------



## cobb (May 25, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nobody cares.  Go away.



It sure doesn't take much to get under your skin, freakin baby


----------



## Danuwoa (May 25, 2009)

cobb said:


> It sure doesn't take much to get under your skin, freakin baby



You go girl.


----------



## MudDucker (May 25, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You go girl.



What you got against girls?  He is acting like he and 300 short (bus) mag are twins.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 25, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> What you got against girls?  He is acting like he and 300 short (bus) mag are twins.



He's Short Bus's girlfriend.


----------



## cobb (May 25, 2009)

you don't make any sense, now back to your corner

lil loser crybaby


----------



## 00Beau (May 25, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> He's Short Bus's girlfriend.


     You are really reaching now Cupcake, you need to pick up your game, you seem to be losing it.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 25, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> You are really reaching now Cupcake, you need to pick up your game, you seem to be losing it.



Why don't you use a few more emoticons genius?  Maybe some crayons would help you make your point.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 25, 2009)

cobb said:


> you don't make any sense, now back to your corner
> 
> lil loser crybaby



I'll make a lot more sense once you dislodge your head from your posterior.  If that doesn't make sesne, pm me and I'll say it in a way that you can understand.  Mealy mouth little weenie.


----------



## 00Beau (May 25, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why don't you use a few more emoticons genius?  Maybe some crayons would help you make your point.


 I can see i am getting to you again, watch that bad UGA attitude, you are giving the bullpuppies a bad name.  I do not know how to use my crayons and the computer at the same time. But I know you are about to tell me how! Uga Fans know all about crayons.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 25, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> I can see i am getting to you again, watch that bad UGA attitude, you are giving the bullpuppies a bad name.  I do not know how to use my crayons and the computer at the same time. But I know you are about to tell me how! Uga Fans know all about crayons.



Getting to me.  Oh boy.  You truly are a legend in your own mind.  Boy you couldn't get to me if I gave you a map and a compass. 

As far a s giving somebody a bad name, I'm not too worried about it but maybe you should be.

I know all those neat little pictures over there on the right just fascinate you but when you use at least ten in every post they start to lose their meaning. Just FYI.


----------



## 00Beau (May 25, 2009)

I knew you could straighten me out and I do like those colorful little pictures and it is very obvious I am getting to you, and How did you know i was a Legend ?


----------



## kevina (May 25, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'll make a lot more sense once you dislodge your head from your posterior.  If that doesn't make sesne, pm me and I'll say it in a way that you can understand.  Mealy mouth little weenie.



Hey SGD! Is this kind of what you are talking about?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 25, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> I knew you could straighten me out and I do like those colorful little pictures and it is very obvious I am getting to you, and How did you know i was a Legend ?



You really suck at this.  Seriously.  Go practice and then come back.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 25, 2009)

kevina said:


> Hey SGD! Is this kind of what you are talking about?



That's it exactly.  Nice assist Kev.


----------



## 00Beau (May 25, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You really suck at this.  Seriously.  Go practice and then come back.



I bet you are wearing all Black, you won again!!! Remember Black Is Good Luck For UGA!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 25, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> I bet you are wearing all Black, you won again!!! Remember Black Is Good Luck For UGA!



Imagining what I'm wearing?  Wow this just took a turn down a road that I don't wanna go down.  I think I'll find another thread.  Sorry to dissapoint you there Short Bus.  Maybe Cobb will be back soon.


----------



## kevina (May 25, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> I bet you are wearing all Black, you won again!!! Remember Black Is Good Luck For UGA!


----------



## cobb (May 25, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nobody cares.  Go away.





South GA Dawg said:


> I'll make a lot more sense once you dislodge your head from your posterior.  If that doesn't make sesne, pm me and I'll say it in a way that you can understand.  Mealy mouth little weenie.




you should stick to your lil karaoke routine, smoke some more dope before you  have to pick your guitar strings out of your teeth, how's that for a pm, punk-


----------



## Danuwoa (May 25, 2009)

cobb said:


> you should stick to your lil karaoke routine, smoke some more dope before you  have to pick your guitar strings out of your teeth, how's that for a pm, punk-



Pfffftt  Look at her losing her temper.  That post was full of absolute genius.  Judging by the nonsensical, internet tough guy, horse hockey that you post, _you_ are the only one smoking something.

Please don't beat me up there Maud.


----------



## kevina (May 25, 2009)

Man, don't this all look oh so familiar? what say you Proside?


----------



## cobb (May 25, 2009)

shouldn't you  be playing guitar hero or something??

night, night lil tike-


----------



## Danuwoa (May 25, 2009)

cobb said:


> shouldn't you  be playing guitar hero or something??
> 
> night, night lil tike-



Never played guitar hero.  

Shouldn't you be reading your new Paula Dean recipe book or something?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 25, 2009)

kevina said:


> Man, don't this all look oh so familiar? what say you Proside?



Yeah Jim would probably enjoy this.


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2009)




----------



## KrazieJacket95 (May 25, 2009)

op2:


----------



## 00Beau (May 26, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Imagining what I'm wearing?  Wow this just took a turn down a road that I don't wanna go down.  I think I'll find another thread.  Sorry to dissapoint you there Short Bus.  Maybe Cobb will be back soon.


 You are really reaching way out there now,you keep bringing up that subject, kinda makes me wonder what you are thinking! But I can see that you are starting to like the the little colorful characters a little more. You really need to work on your temper, seems to be a UGA trait, tempers and bad attitudes. Wear Black It Brings Good Luck!


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 26, 2009)

Somebody gave the kids too much sugar last night....Kevin, get a hold of your fans


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 26, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Shouldn't you be reading your new Paula Dean recipe book or something?



Hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So Cobb, how did that sweet potato pie turn out for you?


----------



## cobb (May 26, 2009)

you boys need to stay out of those bars and smoking that dope!!
I don't even like sweet potato, but my wife makes a mean nana puddin...south ga, I really hope you make american idol, I'm sure that is where all the anger comes from.


----------



## kevina (May 26, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> ....Kevin, get a hold of your fans



Come on man, give me a break. We have to deal with riprap Rip may not feel so left out on here if you and your fellow DAWGS would let him go out to eat with yall on occassion. You could make him feel really special by sharing some of your PU with him also.

From what I have gathered on here you both love fishing, so you and RIP could go fishing one day and you can talk about DAWG football and RIP can talk about BAMA and SABAN. I think an outing like that would go a long way in making RIP feel like he is a part of the SPORT group on here, even though he already is!

RTR!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 26, 2009)

kevina said:


> Come on man, give me a break. We have to deal with riprap Rip may not feel so left out on here if you and your fellow DAWGS would let him go out to eat with yall on occassion. You could make him feel really special by sharing some of your PU with him also.
> 
> From what I have gathered on here you both love fishing, so you and RIP could go fishing one day and you can talk about DAWG football and RIP can talk about BAMA and SABAN. I think an outing like that would go a long way in making RIP feel like he is a part of the SPORT group on here, even though he already is!
> 
> RTR!!



 I guess I see where you're coming from...


----------



## whitworth (May 26, 2009)

*You just know Georgia knows how to win*

Maybe not the most wins, but a whole bunch.  

Plus arrests, youthful ones, are part of the SEC educational cycle.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 27, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> You are really reaching way out there now,you keep bringing up that subject, kinda makes me wonder what you are thinking! But I can see that you are starting to like the the little colorful characters a little more. You really need to work on your temper, seems to be a UGA trait, tempers and bad attitudes. Wear Black It Brings Good Luck!



Do you honestly believe that you are capable of making me mad?  Come on now.  You aren't that good.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 27, 2009)

cobb said:


> you boys need to stay out of those bars and smoking that dope!!
> I don't even like sweet potato, but my wife makes a mean nana puddin...south ga, I really hope you make american idol, I'm sure that is where all the anger comes from.



Never watched American Idol but I'm sure that you do.  FYI, I know you don't crawl out from under your rock very often but that's not me in my avatar there genius.


----------

